# Baby Chick Chell



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Just brought home a baby chick that was dying of dehydration. The farm she was at was going to let her die because they had baby chicks a dime a dozen, but my stupid big heart kicked in and I asked if I could bring her home. She's now curled up in my bathrobe taking water from an eyedropper quite well and appearing to be getting stronger. Please keep her in your thoughts, and advice is greatly appreciated!

Edit: Almost forgot to mention, I have four chickens I raised from chicks so we have all the right supplies and basically know what I'm doing.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww...good for you for bringing her home! I would've done the same, in a heartbeat. Poor little one...  I don't have much advice to give though, I've never taken care of baby chicks. Good luck with her, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you took her! I hope she pulls through.

I had a pet chicken we named Lunch. :lol:


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

s-she just died in my hands oh my god i'm i dont know what to do oh my god


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sky Halcyon said:


> s-she just died in my hands oh my god i'm i dont know what to do oh my god


Breathe and know she died feeling loved and she wasn't alone.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You did what you could when no one else would.
Hugs Larry


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry you had to go through that, but you did what you could, and baby died knowing she was loved. *hugs*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------

